# Models IV Life's Builds....



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL I FINALLY DECIDED TO MAKE MY TOPIC. ITS BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE I PUT ANYTHING OUT BUT I'M GETTING BACK IN THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!! I WILL POST UP MY BUILT RIDES PLUS MY PROJECTS. SINCE I RAN INTO A LITTLE FINACIAL ISSUE I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO SEND STUFF OUT FOR CHROME ON MY PRIORITY PROJECTS AND DECIDED TO KNOCK THIS QUICKIE OUT. 

THESE PICS DON'T IT JUSTICE. THE MODEL IS A LITTLE BIT MORE YELLOW LIKE THE ACTUAL CAR. I STILL NEED TO PEARL IT, PAINT THE VINLY AND FOIL IT. THEN PUT A FINAL COAT OF CLEAR. SHOULD COME OUT COOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin really nice !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good man!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS GUYS!!

A COUPLE OF SMALL DETAILS AND "SANDBOX 64" WILL BE READY TO SLAP TOGETHER. I WASN'T TOO HAPPY WITH THE WAY THE FLOCKING LAID DOWN BUT FUCK IT ITS A HARDTOP. SHOULD BE DONE IN A WEEK. ALL MY OTHER PICS I BELEIVE ARE GONE.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

The cadillac and 64 are looking sweet homie.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 05:48 PM~8296344
> *The cadillac and 64 are looking sweet homie.
> *


I HEAR YOU BRO!!!! THANKS. YEAH AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT ALL THE DIFFERENT SHOT MODES ON MY CAM THE PICS SHOULD BE BETTER.OR UNTIL I GET ME SOME FLUORESCENT LIGHTS.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2007, 06:50 PM~8296354
> *I HEAR YOU BRO!!!! THANKS. YEAH AS SOON AS I FIGURE OUT ALL THE DIFFERENT SHOT MODES ON MY CAM THE PICS SHOULD BE BETTER.OR UNTIL I GET ME SOME FLUORESCENT LIGHTS.
> *



What i did with my camera is drop it down to the lowest mp. I have a 8.0 mp camera and only use 03 and it work's much better for internet use and the pic's load up twice as fast. As for the camera setting i just put it on auto. It does the rest.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good! :0


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good homie love the caddy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 05:57 PM~8296408
> *What i did with my camera is drop it down to the lowest mp. I have a 8.0 mp camera and only use 03 and it work's much better for internet use and the pic's load up twice as fast.  As for the camera setting i just put it on auto. It does the rest.
> *


YEAH I GOT AN OLYMPUS STYLUS 800 8.0 MEGAPIXEL CAM. I'LL HAVE TO TRY THAT OUT. WHATS FUNNY IS THAT ON THE LCD SCREEN THEY LOOK PERFECT!!!!!!! BUT ONCE THEIR DOWNLOADED THEY LOOK VERY DARK OR TOO BRIGHT. I'M TRYING TO FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET THE EXACT SAME IMAGE ON THE SCREEN TO THE COMPUTER..LOL

THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE COMMENTS. MORE PICS TO COME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bout time you made a thread. more pics.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS TOPIC  
THE RIDES ARE COMING OUT SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work detailin the 64 interior.....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work as always!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

its good to see you back

now get the camera issue resolved

and post up those bad ass builds!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE....THAT CADDY IS GONNA BE SICK  IT HAS A NICE TRUNK SETUP :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CLEAN ASS BUILDS BRO.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 12 2007, 06:47 PM~8296334
> *THANKS GUYS!!
> 
> A COUPLE OF SMALL DETAILS AND "SANDBOX 64" WILL BE READY TO SLAP TOGETHER. I WASN'T TOO HAPPY WITH THE WAY THE FLOCKING LAID DOWN BUT FUCK IT ITS A HARDTOP. SHOULD BE DONE IN A WEEK. ALL MY OTHER PICS I BELEIVE ARE GONE.
> ...


KLEAN...


----------



## aeazy617 (Jul 12, 2007)

that caddy is lookin good uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

LIKE THOSE CARS BRO THE CADDY IS LOOKING BADASS.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? THIS IS THE PEARL CLEARCOAT FROM MODEL MASTER OVER THE SAME YELLOW AS THE CADDY. THIS WAS MY TEST PIECE.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 17 2007, 07:46 PM~8331339
> *Looks good  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean clean rides :thumbsup: 

cant wait to see finished products :yes:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks klean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

i like it


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 17 2007, 06:27 PM~8331190
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK? THIS IS THE PEARL CLEARCOAT FROM MODEL MASTER OVER THE SAME YELLOW AS THE CADDY. THIS WAS MY TEST PIECE.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice color choice



oneyed


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL SINCE I'M OUT OF WORK I THINK I'LL GO HOME EARLY AND WORK ON THE CADDY!!!! LATE HOMIES


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES I'VE NEVER REALLY HAD TO COLOR SAND AND BUFF ANY OF MY RIDES BUT SEEING SOME OF YOU GUYS WHO HAVE, MADE ME DO THIS, I WET SANDED WITH 2000 GRIT AND POLISHED IT OUT WITH EXTRA CUT RUBBING COMPOUND FROM 3M. THIS WAS A TEST BODY I PAINTED 2YRS AGO. ITS A KANDY BRANDY WINE OVER SILVER. SEE THE CAPRICE!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: THATS NICE I THINK I MAY HAVE TO GIVE WET SANDING A TRY. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's a heck of a job...but the results make it worth while! :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DONT FORGET PICS OF THE 60 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 11:37 AM~9030024
> *DONT FORGET PICS OF THE 60  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES A LITTLE UPDATE. HERE IS MY HOMIE'S 64' IMPALA SS. HE LAYED DOWN AN OG 64' GOLDWOOD YELLOW PAINT JOB INSIDE AND OUT. FULLY FOILED AND CHROMED OUT UNDERCARRIAG & ENGINE COMPARTMENT. PRETTY DAMN GOOD FOR A NOVICE. AFTER SEEING MY BUILDS HE WANTS TO START GOING ALL OUT WITH DETAILED ENGINES, HYDROS ETC. NEXT PROJECTS WILL BE TIGHTER. SOON TO BE A CUSTOM BUILDER MEMBER!!!! ENJOY!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

sweet :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean good lookin' build! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bling!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NICE JOB! :thumbsup: Tell him to keep it up.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS!! I WILL DEFINITELY TELL HIM!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 12:04 AM~9164948
> *THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS!! I WILL DEFINITELY TELL ME!!
> *


 :angry: I thought u said your homies???? :dunno:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2007, 11:14 PM~9165014
> *:angry: I thought u said your homies????  :dunno:
> *


 :twak: A replica of his homies Dee.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOLOL..NO IT'S MY HOMIES RIDE. I MEANT TO SAY "I'LL DEFINITELY TELL HIM"!!! ABOUT THE COMMENTS AND TO KEEP IT UP. SORRY TYPO


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2007, 11:18 PM~9164749
> *OK HOMIES A LITTLE UPDATE. HERE IS MY HOMIE'S 64' IMPALA SS. HE LAYED DOWN AN OG 64' GOLDWOOD YELLOW PAINT JOB INSIDE AND OUT. FULLY FOILED AND CHROMED OUT UNDERCARRIAG & ENGINE COMPARTMENT. PRETTY DAMN GOOD FOR A NOVICE. AFTER SEEING MY BUILDS HE WANTS TO START GOING ALL OUT WITH DETAILED ENGINES, HYDROS ETC. NEXT PROJECTS WILL BE TIGHTER. SOON TO BE A CUSTOM BUILDER MEMBER!!!! ENJOY!!!
> 
> *


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:twak: Alright ill slap myself. I know....reading is my friend. But still im


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 5 2007, 11:19 PM~9165041
> *
> *


YUP!! AS SOON AS HE GETS A FEW MORE FULLY DETAILED RIDES, HE'LL BE IN. ACTUALLY I THINK HE COULD GET IN NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 12:22 AM~9165062
> *YUP!! AS SOON AS HE GETS A FEW MORE FULLY DETAILED RIDES, HE'LL BE IN. ACTUALLY I THINK HE COULD GET IN NOW!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey fred 64 looks tight homie ur homie has some skills 

but it looks like ur 60 but 64 impala :biggrin: 

j/k fred looks


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 6 2007, 01:02 PM~9168355
> *hey fred 64 looks tight homie ur homie has some skills
> 
> but it looks like ur 60 but 64 impala  :biggrin:
> ...


YEAH ITS THE SAME PAINT THAT I USED FOR THE 60. THATS CORRECT FOR 64'. THE 60 DIDN'T COME IN THAT YELLOW. BUT I WAS LIKE FUCK IT THATS A BADASS COLOR FOR A 60. THANKS FOR THE PROPS. HE DOESN'T HAVE A PC SO THATS WHY I PUT THEM ON MINE. HE'LL BE BUSTING A 58',61',&59' RAG SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmn i guess we gonna have to wait :yessad:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 5 2007, 10:18 PM~9164749
> *OK HOMIES A LITTLE UPDATE. HERE IS MY HOMIE'S 64' IMPALA SS. HE LAYED DOWN AN OG 64' GOLDWOOD YELLOW PAINT JOB INSIDE AND OUT. FULLY FOILED AND CHROMED OUT UNDERCARRIAG & ENGINE COMPARTMENT. PRETTY DAMN GOOD FOR A NOVICE. AFTER SEEING MY BUILDS HE WANTS TO START GOING ALL OUT WITH DETAILED ENGINES, HYDROS ETC. NEXT PROJECTS WILL BE TIGHTER. SOON TO BE A CUSTOM BUILDER MEMBER!!!! ENJOY!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice. maybe ill go that color on mine uffin:
looks real good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO FRED ! Keep homie under your wing bro ! He be a great builder with your eye for detail and cleanly ness and a build that display this nice 










He'll be a mean builder in no time !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah what mini said :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS MINI!!! YEAH THIS WAS REALLY HIS SECOND "COMEBACK" RIDE BUILT. HE'S GOT A 63' IN OG GREEN THAT HE BUILT FIRST. JUST AS CLEAN. I'M GOING TO GET PICS OF IT ALSO. THE 58',61,59' ARE CLOSE TO BEING COMPLETE. AS SOON AS I ORDER MY STUFF FROM TWINN, WE WILL BE SENDING OUT PARTS TO CHROME. GOTTA COMPLETE MY ORDER WITH TWINN FIRST. I HOOKED HIM UP WITH A MODEL EMPIRE CATALOG FOR PARTS. I TOLD HIM TO USE THAT AS A REFERENCE FOR PART NUMBERS AND THAT WE COULD ORDER FROM SCALELOWS. HE'S ALL EXCITED TO GET MORE INTO THE DETAIL ASPECT OF IT. I THINK HE'S DOING PRETTY GOOD SO FAR. MORE TO COME!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SNEEK PEEK AT "MAROON 5"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 6 2007, 06:46 PM~9170002
> *SNEEK PEEK AT "MAROON 5"
> 
> 
> ...


nice.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that 64 is sweet! :0 :0 Love that color on there.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 04:47 PM~9169179
> *YO  FRED !    Keep  homie    under  your  wing  bro  !    He  be  a  great  builder    with  your  eye  for  detail  and  cleanly  ness  and  a  build  that  display  this  nice
> 
> 
> ...



X-2 FRED HE'S GONNA BE A BAD ASS BUILDER


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SNEEK PEEK AT "BOMB THREAT"


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 7 2007, 05:29 PM~9177625
> *SNEEK PEEK AT "BOMB THREAT"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 drool. :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

we want more pics fred more more pics :biggrin: 

65 and 48 look tight homie will they be done by victorville :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 10:57 AM~9183502
> *we want more pics fred more more pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 65 and 48 look tight homie will they be done by victorville  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. NO THE BOMB WON'T. I STILL HAVE TO SEND THE BOMB STUFF TO CHROME AND THE 65 I'M PUSHING FOR IT.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

niiice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice!!!!!! :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES HERE'S THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN MOTIVATED TO BUILD. MY DAMN KITCHEN / WORKSHOP LOOKED LIKE THIS!!!!!!! I WAS BUILDING IN THE LIVING ROOM.

AFTER


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 15 2007, 10:07 PM~9239422
> *OK HOMIES HERE'S THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN MOTIVATED TO BUILD. MY DAMN KITCHEN / WORKSHOP LOOKED LIKE THIS!!!!!!! I WAS BUILDING IN THE LIVING ROOM.
> 
> AFTER
> ...



Much better! Now let's see the living room. J/K.... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 15 2007, 11:07 PM~9239422
> *OK HOMIES HERE'S THE REASON WHY I HAVEN'T BEEN MOTIVATED TO BUILD. MY DAMN KITCHEN / WORKSHOP LOOKED LIKE THIS!!!!!!! I WAS BUILDING IN THE LIVING ROOM.
> 
> AFTER
> ...




DAMN U JUNKY ASS!!!!!! trash all over the place except in the trash can

j/k Good now u can really get to work


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOLOL..HELL YEAH!!!! NAH THE LIVING ROOM JUST HAS A TV TRAY WITH 1 MODEL ON IT. EVERYTHING ELSE IS IN THE NEW CLOSETS AND CABINETS. 1 MODEL AT A TIME FROM NOW ON!! THATS HOW IT GOT FUCKED UP HERE.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 15 2007, 10:36 PM~9239604
> *LOLOL..HELL YEAH!!!! NAH THE LIVING ROOM JUST HAS A TV TRAY WITH 1 MODEL ON IT. EVERYTHING ELSE IS IN THE NEW CLOSETS AND CABINETS. 1 MODEL AT A TIME FROM NOW ON!! THATS HOW IT GOT FUCKED UP HERE.
> *


I totally agree bro...one at a time!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM RIDES ARE LOOKING GOOD FRED.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 09:01 PM~9239710
> *X-2*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

AND THEN AFTER BUILDING AGAIN








:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 LOLOLOL...FUCKER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AT THE "SUPERSHOW".... :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SNEAK PEEK AT THE HOMIE'S 63!! MORE PICS LATER.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 nice!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 16 2007, 01:25 PM~9242356
> *:0 LOLOLOL...FUCKER!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The rides are sick.....but man, clean up that room....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THNAKS. ROOM IS 100% CLEAN!!!!!!!!!! NOMORE MESS FOR ME!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HOMIES HERE IS WHATS ON THE BENCH FOR LATE 07' / EARLY 08'. THESE ARE SOME OLDER RIDES THAT HAVE JUST BEEN SITTING. I HOPE TO HAVE THESE DONE BY EARLY 08' SO THAT I CAN START SOME NEW RIDES. I JUST WANT TO GET THESE OUT OF THE WAY. ENJOY. SOME OF THESE WILL BE FOR SALE WHEN FINISHED.

"SUNSET 76" CAPRICE LOOKS MORE LIKE A "BIG STICK". BUT IT ALSO LOOKS LIKE A SUNSET WITH RED, ORANGE, PURPLE YELLOW HIGHLIGHTS. PICS REALLY DON'T SHOW ALL THE COLORS. ALL CHROME UNDIES ALSO WITH MILD ENGINE BAY.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how much for sale as is? where u go for chrome?


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:17 PM~9284166
> *how much for sale as is?
> *


the 96 impala :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET!! :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MAN that 6 3 is bitchn...cant wait for the next pics.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HOPE THEY ARENT GONNA BE TOO EXPENSIVE BRO I'LD LIKE TO GET EITHER THE 96 IMPALA OR THE 41 TRUCK. BADASS RIDE HOMIE.I KNOW WE HAD A LIL PROBLEM B4 BUT IT DOESNT MATTER I'M A BIG TIME TRASH TALKER. IT'S ALL GOOD.N E WAY I GIVE U MAD PROPS 4 UR WORK BRO.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 23 2007, 10:27 PM~9292363
> *HOPE THEY ARENT GONNA BE TOO EXPENSIVE BRO I'LD LIKE TO GET EITHER THE 96 IMPALA OR THE 41 TRUCK. BADASS RIDE HOMIE.I KNOW WE HAD A LIL PROBLEM B4 BUT IT DOESNT MATTER I'M A BIG TIME TRASH TALKER. IT'S ALL GOOD.N E WAY I GIVE U MAD PROPS 4 UR WORK BRO.
> *


THANKS HOMIE. NAH WE COOL. I'M NOT TRIPPIN. I'LL POST THEM UP WITH PRICE WHEN EACH ONE IS FINISHED.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Nov 23 2007, 10:27 PM~9292363
> *HOPE THEY ARENT GONNA BE TOO EXPENSIVE BRO I'LD LIKE TO GET EITHER THE 96 IMPALA OR THE 41 TRUCK. BADASS RIDE HOMIE.I KNOW WE HAD A LIL PROBLEM B4 BUT IT DOESNT MATTER I'M A BIG TIME TRASH TALKER. IT'S ALL GOOD.N E WAY I GIVE U MAD PROPS 4 UR WORK BRO.
> *


he's gonna fuck u up at the build off :biggrin road dogg shit ur gonna be road kill :biggrin: lol................................... > :0 


saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet rides fred sellem like that fuck it HOMIE  




















J/K fred u got kb :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Daymn Homie those are clean I like them 4 your ride rims


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SOME OF THE HOMIES MAY REMEMBER THIS OLD RIDE FROM ONE OF THE VERY FIRST CONTEST ON HERE A FEW YRS BACK. WELL SHIT THIS SUCKER I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT!!!! ANOTHER PROJECT NEAR COMPLETION. WILL BE FORSALE ALSO.

"BLOOD DIAMOND"


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 03:24 PM~9309495
> *SOME OF THE HOMIES MAY REMEMBER THIS OLD RIDE FROM ONE OF THE VERY FIRST CONTEST ON HERE A FEW YRS BACK. WELL SHIT THIS SUCKER I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT!!!! ANOTHER PROJECT NEAR COMPLETION. WILL BE FORSALE ALSO.
> 
> "BLOOD DIAMOND"
> ...


Why Sell Everything?? What happened to building and enjoying seeing them all displayed at your house...everyone is always selling everything, don't understand it myself........

Looks awesome though.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL I MIGHT KEEP A FEW OF THEM. DEPENDS ON HOW THEY TURN OUT. ALL MY NEWER PROJECTS HAVE DOORS AND TRUNKS CUT OPEN AND BETTER CHROME. WHO KNOWS I MAY NOT SELL ANY OF THEM. THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that blood diamond!!! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats one sick tre..... :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 12:24 PM~9309495
> *SOME OF THE HOMIES MAY REMEMBER THIS OLD RIDE FROM ONE OF THE VERY FIRST CONTEST ON HERE A FEW YRS BACK. WELL SHIT THIS SUCKER I COMPLETELY FORGOT ABOUT!!!! ANOTHER PROJECT NEAR COMPLETION. WILL BE FORSALE ALSO.
> 
> "BLOOD DIAMOND"
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS. THIS IS ACTUALLY AN OLD PIC. ITS FOILED, BEEN COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. MAINLY JUST FINAL ASSEMBLY.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON THE 63 BLOOD DIAMOND? IS IT BRANDYWINE?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 28 2007, 03:44 PM~9326546
> *WHAT COLOR IS THAT ON THE 63 BLOOD DIAMOND? IS IT BRANDYWINE?
> *


YEAH KANDY BRANDWINE OVER BRANDYWINE BASE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 26 2007, 06:30 PM~9311285
> *THANKS. THIS IS ACTUALLY AN OLD PIC. ITS FOILED, BEEN COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED OUT. MAINLY JUST FINAL ASSEMBLY.
> *



pics? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

nice lookin rides homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

whats the price you askin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN IT ANOTHER PROJECT!!!!!!!
"LIL DREAMER"


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN!!! nice


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 9 2007, 01:32 AM~9408438
> *DAMN IT ANOTHER PROJECT!!!!!!!
> "LIL DREAMER"
> 
> ...


thats the shit right there.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 9 2007, 02:32 AM~9408438
> *DAMN IT ANOTHER PROJECT!!!!!!!
> "LIL DREAMER"
> 
> ...



How Much homie as is or built  :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 9 2007, 01:32 AM~9408438
> *DAMN IT ANOTHER PROJECT!!!!!!!
> "LIL DREAMER"
> 
> ...


IS THIS THE ONE FROM LOS ANGELES C.C 61 IMPALA


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 9 2007, 04:12 PM~9411820
> *IS THIS THE ONE FROM LOS ANGELES C.C 61 IMPALA
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Fred, just cruzin thru the model pages. it's been awhile but just wanted to say that I like the way you guys build, reminds me of the way I use to build. Keep up the excellent work! Here's a few pics if you dont mind to let you know who this is :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH HELL YEAH!!!! WHATS UP BIG TONY???? LONGTIME NO "SEE" MAN!! HOW YOU BEEN? NAH MAN ITS COOL. LOVE THOSE 2 RIDES. IN FACT YOUR GREEN 60' RAG IS WHAT INSPIRED ME TO BUILD MY "LEMON DROP" 60' RAG. THE NINE IS CLEAN AS FUCK TO. GOOD TO SEE YOU BACK HOMIE!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 25 2007, 04:36 AM~9298846
> *
> he's gonna fuck u up at the build off  :biggrin road dogg shit ur gonna be road kill :biggrin: lol................................... > :0
> saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet rides fred sellem like that fuck it HOMIE
> ...




U MEAN WE GONNA BE ROAD KILL BITCH!!!!!!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Dec 17 2007, 09:00 PM~9473982
> *U MEAN WE GONNA BE ROAD KILL BITCH!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HOMIES I HAD A BIT OF BAD NEWS LASTNIGHT. ONE OF MY GRANDMA'S PASSED AWAY!!!!! I MIGHT NOT BE ON FOR A MINUTE. MINI I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN YOU HOMIE!!! DAMN BOSS!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:angel: take care bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 02:50 AM~9490728
> *:angel: take care bro....
> *



X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:angel: 

RIP


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 20 2007, 01:50 AM~9490728
> *:angel: take care bro....
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 20 2007, 03:48 AM~9490719
> *WELL HOMIES I HAD A BIT OF BAD NEWS LASTNIGHT. ONE OF MY GRANDMA'S PASSED AWAY!!!!! I MIGHT NOT BE ON FOR A MINUTE. MINI I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN YOU HOMIE!!! DAMN BOSS!!!
> *



Dont trip homie ! Take that family death frist ! You know i'm cool bro !  


Sorry to hear about the grandma bro ! Hopefully thats the last for you ! Its been rough year on you bro as far as deathes go ! It sucks to lose anyone you love let alone 4 this year by itself !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 20 2007, 03:48 AM~9490719
> *WELL HOMIES I HAD A BIT OF BAD NEWS LASTNIGHT. ONE OF MY GRANDMA'S PASSED AWAY!!!!! I MIGHT NOT BE ON FOR A MINUTE. MINI I HAVEN'T FORGOTTEN YOU HOMIE!!! DAMN BOSS!!!
> *


  DAM FRED SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry about your loss homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS MY BROTHERS FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS!! MUCH APPRECIATED. OH YEAH JUST TO NAIL THE "COFFIN" SHUT. FOUND OUT MY OTHER GRANDMA'S SISTER PASSED AWAY YESTURDAY!!! NOT EVEN 24HRS LATER!! THATS 5 THIS YEAR!! DAMN THIS SUCKS. BUT ANYWAY THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 21 2007, 04:41 AM~9499628
> *THANKS MY BROTHERS FOR ALL YOUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS!! MUCH APPRECIATED. OH YEAH JUST TO NAIL THE "COFFIN" SHUT. FOUND OUT MY OTHER GRANDMA'S SISTER PASSED AWAY YESTURDAY!!! NOT EVEN 24HRS LATER!! THATS 5 THIS YEAR!! DAMN THIS SUCKS. BUT ANYWAY THANKS AGAIN!
> *


damn homie that sucks. hope 2008 goes better for you. :angel:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 20 2007, 03:03 PM~9494386
> *Sorry about your loss homie
> *


X-2 BRO :angel:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 21 2007, 11:30 AM~9500678
> *damn homie that sucks. hope 2008 goes better for you.  :angel:
> *


X2 homie


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss, homie.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey fred sorry to hear about ur abuelita and ur tia bro hope everthing is alright homie with ur familia don't worry everything is going to be alright bro 

my respects to u and ur family :angel: :tears:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN BRO IT SUCKS TO LOSE SOMEONE U LOVE SOOO MUCH!!!! KEEP YA HEAD UP AND BE STRONG HOMIE... MY CONDOLENCES AND RESPECTS TO YOU AND UR FAMILIA.MAY UR GRADNMA REST IN PEACE.GOD BLESS HER.

:angel:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by OLDIES C.C. SGV_@Dec 9 2007, 09:29 PM~9413903
> *Hey Fred, just cruzin thru the model pages. it's been awhile but just wanted to say that I like the way you guys build, reminds me of the way I use to build. Keep up the excellent work! Here's a few pics if you dont mind to let you know who this is  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Fred ! Just incase you forgot where your build topic was here's a little bump ! LOL !










Now show these guys what your newest car is to your collection ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 17 2008, 02:25 PM~9964205
> *Hey  Fred  !  Just  incase  you  forgot  where    your  build  topic  was    here's  a  little  bump !  LOL !
> Now  show  these  guys  what  your  newest    car is  to  your  collection !  LOL!
> *




:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

IM LIKING EVERY BUILD ON THIS TOPIC GOOD SHIT HOMIES ..


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

"GANGSTER BLUES" NOW CRUISING THE STREETS OF CALI!!!!..LOL. THANKS ALOT MINI. THIS FUCKER IS SICK IN PERSON!! THIS RIDE I CONSIDER AN "ART" PIECE FOR MY LIL FINEST COLLECTION. I WILL NEVER COMPETE WITH THIS CAR BECAUSE I DID NOT BUILD IT!!!!!!!! ALL CREDIT WHEN ASKED WILL GO TO MINI ONLY!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 sick....


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

gangster blues is BAD ASS !!!!!
I bet the pics don't do it justice.
good score man !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn ur Lucky bro, i wanted that Caddy!!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THIS WILL BE GOING TO MINI'S AS SOON AS IT ARRIVES FOR A "CHOP" DOWN!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET! :0 


I need to look for some 1/24ths to cut. I got one but its 1/18th.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 1 2008, 07:18 PM~10557143
> *THIS WILL BE GOING TO MINI'S AS SOON AS IT ARRIVES FOR A "CHOP" DOWN!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


$14.99 buy it now on ebay huh


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 09:21 PM~10557182
> *$14.99 buy it now on ebay huh
> *


LOLOL..YUP!!! YOU SEEN IT??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup.... i was gettin mine at the swap meet here for $12-15 i forget....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2008, 09:23 PM~10557217
> *yup.... i was gettin mine at the swap meet here for $12-15 i forget....
> *


SHIT I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIND THESE OVER HERE AT OURS ANYMORE! I REMEMBER SEEING THEM BACK THEN BUT I WASN'T LOOKING FOR LINCS BACK THEN. BUT MARINATES LOOKS SICK! GOOD JOB CHOPPING IT!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 1 2008, 07:28 PM~10557277
> *SHIT I HAVEN'T BEEN ABLE TO FIND THESE OVER HERE AT OURS ANYMORE! I REMEMBER SEEING THEM BACK THEN BUT I WASN'T LOOKING FOR LINCS BACK THEN. BUT MARINATES LOOKS SICK! GOOD JOB CHOPPING IT!
> *


thanks.... i haven't been out to the swap meet for months now... i gotta go check if she still got any....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SENT TO MINI FOR A CHOP DOWN!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

he gonna throw down some paint too?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 12 2008, 05:51 PM~10858263
> *he gonna throw down some paint too?
> *


NO JUST THE COVERSION AND METAL WORK. I'VE NEVER FUCKED WITH CUTTING DIECAST SO I SENT IT TO THE FABRICATOR!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 18 2008, 04:56 PM~9972576
> *"GANGSTER BLUES" NOW CRUISING THE STREETS OF CALI!!!!..LOL. THANKS ALOT MINI. THIS FUCKER IS SICK IN PERSON!! THIS RIDE I CONSIDER AN "ART" PIECE FOR MY LIL FINEST COLLECTION. I WILL NEVER COMPETE WITH THIS CAR BECAUSE I DID NOT BUILD IT!!!!!!!! ALL CREDIT WHEN ASKED WILL GO TO MINI ONLY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHATS UP HOMIES???? BEEN A MINUTE BUT I'M GETTING BACK TO THE SWING OF THING. KITS HAVE JUST BEEN SENT TO CHROME AND IM AWAITING A FEW MACHINED PARTS FROM THE HOMIE FOR A SECRET PROJECT I GOT.

ALSO I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME MORE "EXTRAS" FOR SALE TONIGHT. ANYBODY INTRESTED IN SOME CHROME KITS???? GOT A FEW OG "BIG KIDS" KITS LEFT. ALSO SOME RARE OOP STUFF. STAY TUNED.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 I remember "big kids enterprise" I might be interested in some of that chrome stuff, lets see it :biggrin:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Aug 20 2008, 12:09 PM~11393754
> *WHATS UP HOMIES???? BEEN A MINUTE BUT I'M GETTING BACK TO THE SWING OF THING. KITS HAVE JUST BEEN SENT TO CHROME AND IM AWAITING A FEW MACHINED PARTS FROM THE HOMIE FOR A SECRET PROJECT I GOT.
> 
> ALSO I WILL BE POSTING UP SOME MORE "EXTRAS" FOR SALE TONIGHT. ANYBODY INTRESTED IN SOME CHROME KITS???? GOT A FEW OG "BIG KIDS" KITS LEFT. ALSO SOME RARE OOP STUFF. STAY TUNED.
> *


What kind of extras homie


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HERE'S THE START OF MY "7-TEAZ" LOOK ALIKE. NOT AN EXACT REPLICA OF HOMIES' 7-TEAZ. MORE PICS TO FOLLOW IN MY BUILD THREAD. JUST A SNEAK PEEK!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

WHAT YOU GOT GOING THERE?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 5 2008, 10:38 AM~11526816
> *WHAT YOU GOT GOING THERE?
> *


WHATS UP COAST??? I'M CREATING MY OWN "LIL FINEST COLLECTION". JUST LIKE PPL WOULD COLLECT ART PIECES FROM DIFFERENT ARTIST, I'M COLLECTING A PIECE FROM ALL THE BIG DOGS ON HERE!! THESE ARE THE FIRST 3 CARS. I GOT AN OFFICAL MINDREAMS, 408MODELS & JAY HOLT PIECE. THESE CARS ARE FOR MY PERSONAL COLLECTION AND WILL NEVER BE COMPTETED WITH. IF I DIDN'T BUILD IT, I WON'T COMPETE WITH IT!!! I'M GETTING A NICE CURIO AND NAMEPLATES MADE FOR EACH CAR WITH EACH'S BUILDERS NAME ON THEM. I'M ALSO GETTING A CURIO FOR MY OWN RIDES. YOU GOT ANYTHING THAT WANTS TO COME ALONG???..LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: WELL I'M A LITTLE LATE WITH THIS BUT LOOK WHAT CAME IN LAST SATURDAY!!!! MY MUCH MUCH NEEDED MOTIVATION!! REVELL 58' AND REVELL CADDY CHROME. PICS DON'T DO ANY JUSTICE. THIS IS WHY I PAY FOR CHROMETECH. CHROME IS FLAWLESS!! GOT THIS BACK IN EXACTLY 3 WEEKS!! FASTEST EVER FROM CHROMETECH. I SENT IT IN JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP HOMIES????? AIGHT I'VE BEEN AWAY FOR A LONG TIME NOW AND WELL ITS TIME FOR ME TO GET BACK IN THIS GAME!! SO HERE'S PROJECT #1. THIS WILL BE A <span style='color:green'>"M4L" IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Real nice Fred ! Can't wait to see you back to cuttin up shit and building some more ! 

Get at me later this afternoon still at work and it's early as fuck for you bro ~


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS MINI!!! I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS FOR AWHILE.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PROJECT #2. "SEVENTH HEAVEN" FROM JAPAN!! AS WITH "LAYLOW 58", CHROME WAS DONE AT THE SAME TIME!! JUST LOOK AT THE QUALITY!! CAR WILL BE BUILT AS YOU SEE IN TH PICS. LUCK FOR ME I GOT THE ACTUAL JAPAN MAG FOR REFERENCE PICS. THESE WILL BE MY ONLY 2 PROJECTS UNTIL THEIR BOTH FINISHED. THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT GOING ON WITH THESE RIDES SO I'M STICKING WITH 2 FOR NOW. UPDATES TO FOLLOW.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

damn thats gonna be real nice :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

chrome :wow: 


projects :werd: 

cant wait to see these come to life................ keep us posted


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Those are gonna be badass bro cant wait to see how these turn out


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 21 2008, 11:37 PM~11662099
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin: WELL I'M A LITTLE LATE WITH THIS BUT LOOK WHAT CAME IN LAST SATURDAY!!!! MY MUCH MUCH NEEDED MOTIVATION!! REVELL 58' AND REVELL CADDY CHROME. PICS DON'T DO ANY JUSTICE. THIS IS WHY I PAY FOR CHROMETECH. CHROME IS FLAWLESS!! GOT THIS BACK IN EXACTLY 3 WEEKS!! FASTEST EVER FROM CHROMETECH. I SENT IT IN JUST AT THE RIGHT TIME.
> 
> 
> ...


wow how much was the chroming if you dont mind me asking


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE BRO :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice chrome! Can't wait to this ride finished!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back to the chopping block.... just a little bit more and you'll be ahead of KB :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11682978
> *welcome back to the chopping block.... just a little bit more and you'll be ahead of KB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2008, 03:30 PM~11677965
> *wow how much was the chroming if you dont mind me asking
> *


Curious as well.....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11682978
> *welcome back to the chopping block.... just a little bit more and you'll be ahead of KB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


and me :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2008, 12:23 AM~11682978
> *welcome back to the chopping block.... just a little bit more and you'll be ahead of KB  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


real funny cabron. :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 24 2008, 04:11 PM~11689668
> *real funny cabron. :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:   hehehehe


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY RIDE AND MY NEW SHOES!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SICK RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 04:24 PM~11716765
> *:0 SICK RIDE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ive always liked that..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What's up.....keep us posted now that you're building again.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 29 2008, 10:15 AM~11728166
> *What's up.....keep us posted now that you're building again.
> *


OH I WILL. JUST ORDERED SOME MORE DETAIL PARTS FOR THE 58 RAG. THOUGHT I HAD EVERYTHING FOR THE ENGINE. ALSO JUST GOT THE ACTUAL PAINT THAT WAS USED TO PAINT THE CAR FROM MY HOOK-UP. OG 58 PASTEL GREEN.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET LO-LO BRO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2008, 12:15 PM~11728831
> *OH I WILL. JUST ORDERED SOME MORE DETAIL PARTS FOR THE 58 RAG. THOUGHT I HAD EVERYTHING FOR THE ENGINE. ALSO JUST GOT THE ACTUAL PAINT THAT WAS USED TO PAINT THE CAR FROM MY HOOK-UP. OG 58 PASTEL GREEN.
> *


Cool, can't wait to see it....I just picked up like $75 worth of photo etch last week my self....you going to the show in Victorville...Nov. 23rd, Cactus Classic?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

any updates?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> MY RIDE AND MY NEW SHOES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> Very nice car
> 
> 
> > > MY RIDE AND MY NEW SHOES!!!
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IN PROCESS HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: 

NO NEW UPDATES THAT ARE WORTH POSTING UP. JUST GOT THINGS CUT UP AND TEST FITTING STUFF. PLUS THE MACHINED PARTS ARE DONE YET :angry: . SOON THOUGH. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 15 2008, 02:31 AM~12432581
> *IN PROCESS HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> NO NEW UPDATES THAT ARE WORTH POSTING UP. JUST GOT THINGS CUT UP AND TEST FITTING STUFF. PLUS THE MACHINED PARTS ARE DONE YET :angry: . SOON THOUGH. :biggrin:
> *


yeah my homie did his box green one called 81 hustle he said it was such a bitch and he never wana do it again i saw the process to do them rite lol but in my eyes was well worth it your ride has to be one of my favorites bro much props 
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> PROJECT #2. "SEVENTH HEAVEN" FROM JAPAN!! AS WITH "LAYLOW 58", CHROME WAS DONE AT THE SAME TIME!! JUST LOOK AT THE QUALITY!! CAR WILL BE BUILT AS YOU SEE IN TH PICS. LUCK FOR ME I GOT THE ACTUAL JAPAN MAG FOR REFERENCE PICS. THESE WILL BE MY ONLY 2 PROJECTS UNTIL THEIR BOTH FINISHED. THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT GOING ON WITH THESE RIDES SO I'M STICKING WITH 2 FOR NOW. UPDATES TO FOLLOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> > PROJECT #2. "SEVENTH HEAVEN" FROM JAPAN!! AS WITH "LAYLOW 58", CHROME WAS DONE AT THE SAME TIME!! JUST LOOK AT THE QUALITY!! CAR WILL BE BUILT AS YOU SEE IN TH PICS. LUCK FOR ME I GOT THE ACTUAL JAPAN MAG FOR REFERENCE PICS. THESE WILL BE MY ONLY 2 PROJECTS UNTIL THEIR BOTH FINISHED. THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT GOING ON WITH THESE RIDES SO I'M STICKING WITH 2 FOR NOW. UPDATES TO FOLLOW.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

who do you send your trees to get chrome.i ask cause your trees are hella big.usually trees have to be 6x8 jus noticed who you send too  you never mentioned how much you pay ....i pay $20 ea. tree 6x8 plus $7 for the shipping :angry: these damn trees are too damn small.i remember i use to send my trees to BIG KIDS .my trees then were like 8x10 or 10x12 $20ea. 

well pm me how much u pay cause i need to send out bigger trees :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 15 2009, 08:10 PM~13290493
> *who do you send your trees to get chrome.i ask cause your trees are hella big.usually trees have to be 6x8 jus noticed who you send  too   you never mentioned how much you pay ....i pay $20 ea. tree 6x8 plus $7 for the shipping :angry: these damn trees are too damn small.i remember i use to send my trees to  BIG KIDS .my trees then were like 8x10 or 10x12 $20ea.
> 
> well pm me how much u pay cause i need to send out bigger trees :biggrin:
> *


THE TREES LOOK BIG IN THE PICS HOMIE BUT THESE ARE IN FACT 6"x8" TREES!
I PAID $21.95 A "RACK/TREE" AND THIS IS CHROMETECH USA'S WORK. I JUST MEASURE AND ZIP TIE TO 6"x8" DIMENSIONS. :biggrin:


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

why is there 2 motor blocks? also how much did that run you and how long did it take?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Mar 15 2009, 11:31 PM~13292232
> *why is there 2 motor blocks? also how much did that run you and how long did it take?
> *


ONES FOR THE REVELL 58' IMPALA. I HAD 2 KITS PLATED. I HAD 3 6x8 "RACKS/TREES" AND SOME SMALL MISC. PIECES AND IT CAME OUT TO $75 WITH SHIPPING.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

thats not bad, how long it take?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NORMALLY 4-6 WEEKS BUT I GOT MINE IN AT THE RIGHT TIME AND GOT IT BACK IN 3 WEEKS. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 16 2009, 01:37 AM~13292257
> *ONES FOR THE REVELL 58' IMPALA. I HAD 2 KITS PLATED. I HAD 3 6x8 "RACKS/TREES" AND SOME SMALL MISC. PIECES AND IT CAME OUT TO $75 WITH SHIPPING.
> *



speaking of that 58 homie your package went out in the mail saturday bro shipping is expensive


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 16 2009, 01:05 AM~13292504
> *speaking of that 58 homie your package went out in the mail saturday bro shipping is expensive
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

brother haven't forgotten you just having trouble getting the shipping bottle to hold the paint !


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 16 2009, 12:25 AM~13292198
> *THE TREES LOOK BIG IN THE PICS HOMIE BUT THESE ARE IN FACT 6"x8" TREES!
> I PAID $21.95 A "RACK/TREE" AND THIS IS CHROMETECH USA'S WORK. I JUST MEASURE AND ZIP TIE TO 6"x8" DIMENSIONS.  :biggrin:
> *


thanx bro....their chroming looks eye poppin  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE NEW PROJECT HAS JUST LANDED!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2009, 04:06 PM~13410404
> *THE NEW PROJECT  HAS  JUST LANDED!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 23 2008, 02:21 AM~11673323
> *PROJECT #2. "SEVENTH HEAVEN" FROM JAPAN!! AS WITH "LAYLOW 58", CHROME WAS DONE AT THE SAME TIME!! JUST LOOK AT THE QUALITY!! CAR WILL BE BUILT AS YOU SEE IN TH PICS. LUCK FOR ME I GOT THE ACTUAL JAPAN MAG FOR REFERENCE PICS. THESE WILL BE MY ONLY 2 PROJECTS UNTIL THEIR BOTH FINISHED. THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT GOING ON WITH THESE RIDES SO I'M STICKING WITH 2 FOR NOW. UPDATES TO FOLLOW.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm watching this one. I'm also building the Custom Cadillac by Revell, but the "Donk" series kit.
Nice quality chrome!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

any updates on anything bro :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ACTUALLY YES I DO BUT MY CAMERA TOOK A SHIT ON ME AND I'M WAITING TO GET IT BACK FROM OLYMPUS. SHOULD BE HERE SOON.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2009, 01:34 PM~14949703
> *ACTUALLY YES I DO BUT MY CAMERA TOOK A SHIT ON ME AND I'M WAITING TO GET IT BACK FROM OLYMPUS. SHOULD BE HERE SOON.
> *


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 1 2009, 03:34 PM~14949703
> *ACTUALLY YES I DO BUT MY CAMERA TOOK A SHIT ON ME AND I'M WAITING TO GET IT BACK FROM OLYMPUS. SHOULD BE HERE SOON.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> > PROJECT #2. "SEVENTH HEAVEN" FROM JAPAN!! AS WITH "LAYLOW 58", CHROME WAS DONE AT THE SAME TIME!! JUST LOOK AT THE QUALITY!! CAR WILL BE BUILT AS YOU SEE IN TH PICS. LUCK FOR ME I GOT THE ACTUAL JAPAN MAG FOR REFERENCE PICS. THESE WILL BE MY ONLY 2 PROJECTS UNTIL THEIR BOTH FINISHED. THERE'S GOING TO BE ALOT GOING ON WITH THESE RIDES SO I'M STICKING WITH 2 FOR NOW. UPDATES TO FOLLOW.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:0 :0 thats gonna look saweeeeeet if it ever gets done :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 1 2009, 09:43 PM~14955757
> *did u send it to get chrome or did u use the plastic chroma paint 80$can?????
> *


NO THATS REAL CHROME!! NO PAINT.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14955874
> *:0  :0 thats gonna look saweeeeeet if it ever gets done  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14955874
> *:0  :0 thats gonna look saweeeeeet if it ever gets done  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 2 2009, 09:34 AM~14959117
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fricker


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 10:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD TO SEE YOU BUILDING AGAIN G


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 10:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...



hell ya homie do the damn thang :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats a badass lac.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 17 2010, 12:33 AM~16635340
> *Thats a badass lac.
> *






X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAM BOY!!! GOOD TO SEE IT'S ON AN CRACKIN' AGAIN! THAT THING NEEDS A BOOTY KIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY JIMBO!! :biggrin: ONE OF THOSE IS GOING ON MY FLEETWOOD I GOT READY TO FOIL. THIS ONE IS THE HOMIE "SLOWTRAINS"


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 17 2010, 12:21 AM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

i dig this !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...


the lac looks sweet fred  and its about time u started buildn again bro  now keep it going homie :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass color combo dawg


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES! WILL HAVE SOME UPDATES TOMARROW NIGHT!! :biggrin: TRYING MY BEST TO GET BACK IN THE GAME AND RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 19 2010, 12:22 AM~16658968
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES! WILL HAVE SOME UPDATES TOMARROW NIGHT!! :biggrin:  TRYING MY BEST TO GET BACK IN THE GAME AND RUN WITH THE BIG DOGS!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

You ARE one of the bigg doggs my man!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 19 2010, 10:28 AM~16660762
> *You ARE one of the bigg doggs my man!!!
> *



x100


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin: 
65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 11:17 AM~16670591
> *OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin:
> 65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.
> 
> ...



SICK! :wow: Beautiful paint bro! Like them ghost flames too! :cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 01:17 PM~16670591
> *OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin:
> 65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIES. I'LL POST SOME MORE PICS UP IN A BIT.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

HELL YEAH..........


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 11:20 AM~16670614
> *SICK! :wow: Beautiful paint bro! Like them ghost flames too! :cheesy:
> *


X2  LOOKS SWEET FRED :wow:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

awsome work


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 03:17 PM~16670591
> *OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin:
> 65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.
> 
> ...





:wow: 


I LOVE THEM FLAMES BRO, YOU HAVE A STENCLE OR SOMETHIN YOU USE?

I WANNA PUT SOMETHIN LIKE THIS ON MY DUALLY MAYBE


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 02:17 PM~16670591
> *OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin:
> 65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.
> 
> ...


nice paint


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 12:17 PM~16670591
> *OLDIE BUT GOODIE THAT I PULLED OUT TO FINISH UP. FEW THINGS LEFT AND THEN I CAN PUT IT TOGETHER. MORE PICS LATER. :biggrin:
> 65 CHEVELLE EMERALD METALLIC WITH GREEN HOK PEARL GHOST FLAMES! FLAMES STANDOUT HERE BECAUSE OF FLASH BUT THEIR LIGHT!ALL FOIL IS DONE.
> 
> ...


thats badass i love the ghost flames


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!! ITS BETTING MY BLOOD BOILING FOR BUILDING AGAIN!! :biggrin: 

DROPPED THE FLAMES WERE MADE WITH PAINT MASKS THAT THE HOMIE "RPP HOBBY" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT USED TO MAKE. HE WAS ON HERE A FEW YEARS BACK. I HAVE NO CLUE AS TO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 03:21 PM~16672032
> *ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Fuckin' BEAUTIFUL Fred!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 05:21 PM~16672032
> *ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



for an oldie fred i think its still ahead of its time bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 07:07 PM~16671935
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES!! ITS BETTING MY BLOOD BOILING FOR BUILDING AGAIN!! :biggrin:
> 
> DROPPED THE FLAMES WERE MADE WITH PAINT MASKS THAT THE HOMIE "RPP HOBBY" OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT USED TO MAKE. HE WAS ON HERE A FEW YEARS BACK. I HAVE NO CLUE AS TO WHAT HAPPENED TO HIM.
> *






THANKS BRO  I GOTTA FIND SOME


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 03:21 PM~16672032
> *ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i member this one fred  but we want to see sumthin new bro :biggrin: 

































jk homie still looks sweet bro  :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHA YEAH I KNOW BRO I NEED NEW SHIT AND I GOT IT ALL LINED UP


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you the one that got me started on 1301s bro :biggrin: love your work!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That chevelle is bad. :0


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Very nice. 


Ford SuperCharger


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Feb 20 2010, 11:17 AM~16670591-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have pictures of the Lemon Drop archived somewhere . . . 

Welcome back to scale models ! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 16 2010, 08:21 PM~16635152
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP??? AHH MAN I GOT BITE BY THE "MODEL BUG"..LOL. I'M IN A MODEL MOOD TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ALONG TIME. FOILING THE HOMIE'S FLEETWOOD AS WE SPEAK!!
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY FRED WE NEED UPDATES BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OFF TO THE GYM BUT I'LL POST PICS LATER AFTER 10ish!! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SMALL UPDATE ON THE MONTE!! BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ALL NIGHT. FOILING THIS RIDE IS A BITCH! THE MOULDINGS ARE SO SMALL BUT ITS GETTING THERE. TRYING TO FINISH FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT PAINT THIS CAR!! I COLOR SANDED & BUFFED IT, FOILING AND DETAILING IT AND DOING FINAL ASSEMBLY. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 27 2010, 04:52 AM~16740414
> *SMALL UPDATE ON THE MONTE!! BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ALL NIGHT. FOILING THIS RIDE IS A BITCH! THE MOULDINGS ARE SO SMALL BUT ITS GETTING THERE. TRYING TO FINISH FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT PAINT THIS CAR!! I COLOR SANDED & BUFFED IT, FOILING AND DETAILING IT AND DOING FINAL ASSEMBLY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love this ride!!  How did the moldings look because of the flake paintjob?
I'm thinking about masking all the trim before having it painted by Inked.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks good from here. I hope to see it in person on Sunday


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam that monte looks sick dogg! :wow: Take some flix at the show so we can see all your clean ass rides posted up! Been a while... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN POURING LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER!! AHHH GREAT TIME TO BLAST THE HEATER AND BUILD! FOCUSED!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 27 2010, 07:52 AM~16740414
> *SMALL UPDATE ON THE MONTE!! BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ALL NIGHT. FOILING THIS RIDE IS A BITCH! THE MOULDINGS ARE SO SMALL BUT ITS GETTING THERE. TRYING TO FINISH FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT PAINT THIS CAR!! I COLOR SANDED & BUFFED IT, FOILING AND DETAILING IT AND DOING FINAL ASSEMBLY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that monte is soo serious!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 27 2010, 05:52 AM~16740414
> *SMALL UPDATE ON THE MONTE!! BEEN PUTTING IN WORK ALL NIGHT. FOILING THIS RIDE IS A BITCH! THE MOULDINGS ARE SO SMALL BUT ITS GETTING THERE. TRYING TO FINISH FOR SUNDAY'S SHOW. ONCE AGAIN I DID NOT PAINT THIS CAR!! I COLOR SANDED & BUFFED IT, FOILING AND DETAILING IT AND DOING FINAL ASSEMBLY. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnn thats a super bad bitch


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HAD A GOOD DAY YESTUDAY AT THE SHOW. GOOD TO HANGOUT WITH THE HOMIES BIGGS, SMALLZ, BIGDEE AND THE OTHER MCBA HOMIES! :biggrin: THE SHOW WAS A LITTLE SMALL BUT THE LOWRIDER CLASS HAD ABOUT 20 CARS. CONGRATS TO THE MCBA WINNERS!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice monte.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 07:25 PM~16765814
> *WELL HAD A GOOD DAY YESTUDAY AT THE SHOW. GOOD TO HANGOUT WITH THE HOMIES BIGGS, SMALLZ, BIGDEE AND THE OTHER MCBA HOMIES!  :biggrin:  THE SHOW WAS A LITTLE SMALL BUT THE LOWRIDER CLASS HAD ABOUT 20 CARS. CONGRATS TO THE MCBA WINNERS!!
> *


Good hanging with u as always Fred. See u in Riverside right??? :biggrin:   

And that monte is lookin real good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIES!!! AND YES I'LL BE IN RIVERSIDE WITH A FEW OF MY NEW RIDES! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 07:43 PM~16766063
> *THANKS HOMIES!!! AND YES I'LL BE IN RIVERSIDE WITH A FEW OF MY NEW RIDES! :biggrin:
> *


It's only 20 days away. Let's see some pics. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YEAH I KNOW!!! GLAD THAT THEIR IN FINAL ASSMEMBLY STAGE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

U holdin' out mannnnnn!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAHA OH JUST A LITTLE!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 08:11 PM~16766487
> *HAHA OH JUST A LITTLE!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT UP BIG JIM??


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Shit, Waitin' to see how you finish off the Monte! hno: hno: hno: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

IT'LL BE A CURBSIDE BECAUSE THERE'S NO ENGINE OR REAL SUSPENSION


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah but we all know it'll be a HIGH CALIBUR curbside! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I HOPE SO BROTHA!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

FINISHED MY HOMIES CADDY...CAME OUT NICE!! WHEN I GOT IT THE BODY AND INTERIOR WERE PAINTED ALREADY. I FOILED IT, WASHED THE GRILLE, CHANGED THE HEALIGHT BUCKETS TO THE CORRECT ONES, ADDED NEW MIRRORS, HANDLES AND GRILL EMBLEM. PUT SOME 1109'S ON IT. LAY'D THE ASS AND GAVE THAT BARELY TAPPED UP TUCK. MORE PICS LATER TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam thats nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS BRO! NOW TIME TO FINISH HIS MONTE AND JUMP ON MY RIDES!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 2 2010, 12:56 AM~16767132
> *FINISHED MY HOMIES CADDY...CAME OUT NICE!! WHEN I GOT IT THE BODY AND INTERIOR WERE PAINTED ALREADY. I FOILED IT, WASHED THE GRILLE, CHANGED THE HEALIGHT BUCKETS TO THE CORRECT ONES, ADDED NEW MIRRORS, HANDLES AND GRILL EMBLEM. PUT SOME 1109'S ON IT. LAY'D THE ASS AND GAVE THAT BARELY TAPPED UP TUCK. MORE PICS LATER TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





thats too smooth


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 05:21 PM~16672032
> *ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 1 2010, 09:56 PM~16767132
> *FINISHED MY HOMIES CADDY...CAME OUT NICE!! WHEN I GOT IT THE BODY AND INTERIOR WERE PAINTED ALREADY. I FOILED IT, WASHED THE GRILLE, CHANGED THE HEALIGHT BUCKETS TO THE CORRECT ONES, ADDED NEW MIRRORS, HANDLES AND GRILL EMBLEM. PUT SOME 1109'S ON IT. LAY'D THE ASS AND GAVE THAT BARELY TAPPED UP TUCK. MORE PICS LATER TONIGHT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice build homie, came out real good.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

Very clean and consistent foil on this car. I saw this up close in person, very well done!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I GOT 5 SETS OF 1109's FOR SALE....$40 FOR 5 OR $10 EA. SHIPPED!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 17 2010, 10:03 AM~17514229
> *I GOT 5 SETS OF 1109's FOR SALE....$40 FOR 5 OR $10 EA. SHIPPED!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

2 SETS PENDING AND THE OTHER 3 ARE PENDING PAYMENT! THANKS GUYS! WILL BE POSTING UP A FEW OTHER GOODIES FOR SALE.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 20 2010, 04:21 PM~16672032
> *ANOTHER OLDIE BUT GOODIE!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 This guy is bad! I am going to be doing alot of yellow's .. it just pops so funkin
good.. Hey I see the IV Life ventura county.. Those fools where always cool to me.
Isac, Jerry.. Tell em Markie said whats up!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"










MORE PICS TONIGHT!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 01:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN FRED THAT LOOKS SWEET BRO  I LIKES :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 02:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...


Paint looks sick! Can't wait for the rest of the pics!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 10:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuh so fresh i like it


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 02:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

That's lookin hot!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 02:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...



ANOTHER EXECUTION!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Lookin' sick as fuck dogg!!! Can't wait for more pics... hno: hno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WURS THE PICS FRED :uh: HEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

PICS COMING IN A FEW MINUTES!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 03:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...



damn fred that bitch is gangsta


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2010, 03:10 AM~17548882
> *WELL HERE'S A "OLDIE BUT GOODIE" THAT I DECIDED I WANTED TO FINISH!! ALL KANDIES AND FRESHLY POLISHED OUT. THE COLORS REMINDED ME OF A BIG STICK ICE CREAM FOR I INTRODUCE YOU TO "BIGSIX"
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 08:22 PM~17567420
> *PICS COMING IN A FEW MINUTES!
> *


 :uh: ITS BEEN TO MANY MINUTES FRED :biggrin: WURS THE PICS! :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 21 2010, 11:05 PM~17568562
> *:uh: ITS BEEN TO MANY MINUTES FRED  :biggrin: WURS THE PICS!  :wow:
> *


UPLOADING THEM!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 11:07 PM~17568572
> *UPLOADING THEM!! :biggrin:
> *


SURE THEY ARE  LOL.......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2010, 01:07 AM~17568572
> *UPLOADING THEM!! :biggrin:
> *



damn it im waiting :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL AFTER LOOKING THRU 30+ PICS I PICKED THE BEST 11..EDITING PICS IS A BITCH!!..LOL. AS PROMISED MORE PICS. SHOULD HAVE ALL THE FOILING DONE THIS WEEKEND AND SHOULD HAVE THE CHROME BACK IN 2 WEEKS. FOUND A NEW POLISHING METHOD AND IT WORKED PERFECT!! COMMENTS WELCOME!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow: :wow: LOOKS SO NICE LIKE THE COLOR :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

OMG !!!!!!!!!! that is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

how about...CLEAN as a motha!! I really like the subtle patterns/ lines and the way you it's laid out.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

OUTRAGEOUS! Incredible handling of paint and it's control


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE COMMENTS! HOPE TO HAVE IT FOILED BY MONDAY. SPENT ALL DAY TODAY DETAILING THE HOMIES RIDES FOR TOMARROWS CARSHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DAMN FRED THATS FUCKN SWEET BRO  IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT BRO :biggrin: IT LOOKS SO WET (NO ****) :biggrin: NOW I CANT WAIT TILL U FINISH IT LOL


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2010, 05:06 AM~17569402
> *WELL AFTER LOOKING THRU 30+ PICS I PICKED THE BEST 11..EDITING PICS IS A BITCH!!..LOL. AS PROMISED MORE PICS. SHOULD HAVE ALL THE FOILING DONE THIS WEEKEND AND SHOULD HAVE THE CHROME BACK IN 2 WEEKS. FOUND A NEW POLISHING METHOD AND IT WORKED PERFECT!! COMMENTS WELCOME!
> 
> 
> ...




  :thumbsup: BADDASS FRED!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2010, 05:06 AM~17569402
> *WELL AFTER LOOKING THRU 30+ PICS I PICKED THE BEST 11..EDITING PICS IS A BITCH!!..LOL. AS PROMISED MORE PICS. SHOULD HAVE ALL THE FOILING DONE THIS WEEKEND AND SHOULD HAVE THE CHROME BACK IN 2 WEEKS. FOUND A NEW POLISHING METHOD AND IT WORKED PERFECT!! COMMENTS WELCOME!
> 
> 
> ...


Badass finish bro, howd u polish it out (or wit what i should say lol) :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

that caprice looks real good! whats the polishing method bro! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT COMMENTS!! I'M TRYING HARD TO GET BACK INTO IT!! WELL ITS NOT A NEW "METHOD" BUT THE PRODUCT I USED. ITS A 2 PART COMPOUND/POLISH BY MEGUIAR'S.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I STILL GOT 3 SETS OF 1109'S FOR SALE. BUY ALL 3 AND THERE $8 A SET = $24 SHIPPED. $10 SEPARATE.


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

cool bro'...i aint lookin for all gold if u have dat. but i would go for something like wats on my 67' impala...2 sets of da all chrome would do. an one set of chrome an gold...let me know wat u got? thanx...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice rides. That Monte is sick in person. Nice seeing you again yesterday. See you at the next meeting. Always welcome at the shop whenever you want to come down. 

Have you down for a Suburban. :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jun 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17704308
> *Nice rides. That Monte is sick in person. Nice seeing you again yesterday. See you at the next meeting. Always welcome at the shop whenever you want to come down.
> 
> Have you down for a Suburban.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS PRIDE!! I HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME DOWN AT THE CHOP SHOP WITH YOU GUYS! NOTHING BUT GREAT HOSPITALITY!! BIGGS, ROGER, RICH, TWINN, YOU..EVERYONE THERE WERE COOL PPL. I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE FOR "ROUND 2"..HAHA. THANKS AGAIN BRO AND YES I CANT WAIT FOR A BURBAN!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Always clean ass work. Love that paint. :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.  FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF. :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *


DAM DAWG SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 10:10 PM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *



damn that sucks it just keeps getting uglier out here man keep your head up homie shits got to turn around :happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2010, 12:10 AM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *





feel your pain bro!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 11:10 PM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *


what the hell, thats bullshit..13 years an they lay you off!!! our economy blows!! sorry to hear that.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jun 29 2010, 10:17 PM~17922378
> *what the hell, thats bullshit..13 years an they lay you off!!! our economy blows!! sorry to hear that.
> *


ya aparently being a dedicated employee gets you no where these days alot of this is happening


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE KIND WORD! YEAH IT SUCKS BIG TIME! DIDNT THINK WE WERE HURTING THAT BAD BUT TODAY MY BOSS CAME IN AT 4PM AND DROPPED THE BOMB ON ME!  I WAS MAD BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO WHEN THERE'S NO MONEY COMING IN. UE TOMARROW AND THEN THE START OF MY JOB HUNT!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn bro, sorry to hear that man... Hang in there , youll find something...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 29 2010, 09:10 PM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *


Ah man, that's really F-uped. I wish you lot's of luck finding a n ew job!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2010, 06:10 AM~17922296
> *WELL HOMIES IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GOING TO HAVE ALOT OF BUILD TIME NOW. I WAS LAID OFF TODAY AFTER ALMOST 13yrs AT MY JOB!!! ECONOMY FINALLY HIT US HARD.   FUCKIN SUCKS! I MAY BE POSTING UP SOME THINGS FOR SALE IF IT GETS RUFF.  :happysad:
> *


Damn... :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2010, 02:06 PM~17569402
> *WELL AFTER LOOKING THRU 30+ PICS I PICKED THE BEST 11..EDITING PICS IS A BITCH!!..LOL. AS PROMISED MORE PICS. SHOULD HAVE ALL THE FOILING DONE THIS WEEKEND AND SHOULD HAVE THE CHROME BACK IN 2 WEEKS. FOUND A NEW POLISHING METHOD AND IT WORKED PERFECT!! COMMENTS WELCOME!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Bigsix is sexy as hell!! Keep ya head up homie, you gonna come out on top!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn bro I am sorry to hear that keep your head up you will come out on top


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT!! HONESTLY! I'M JUST GOING TO TAKE IT DAY BY DAY AND GET OUT THERE AND SEARCH FOR A NEW JOB! I DONT GOT THE TIME TO WASTE WHEN I WAS IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A HOUSE!! BUT I DEFINITELY GOT BUILDING TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2010, 11:52 PM~17932641
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT!! HONESTLY! I'M JUST GOING TO TAKE IT DAY BY DAY AND GET OUT THERE AND SEARCH FOR A NEW JOB! I DONT GOT THE TIME TO WASTE WHEN I WAS IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A HOUSE!! BUT I DEFINITELY GOT BUILDING TIME! :biggrin:
> *


so get your butt to work. :wow: no ****


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2010, 10:52 PM~17932641
> *THANKS HOMIES FOR ALL THE WORDS OF ENCOURAGEMENT!! HONESTLY! I'M JUST GOING TO TAKE IT DAY BY DAY AND GET OUT THERE AND SEARCH FOR A NEW JOB! I DONT GOT THE TIME TO WASTE WHEN I WAS IN THE PROCESS OF BUYING A HOUSE!! BUT I DEFINITELY GOT BUILDING TIME! :biggrin:
> *




Stay strong Fred! You'll get over this bro. :thumbsup: 

Ooooohhh..... We get to see more :cheesy: of your latest work.... hno: :wow:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 3 2010, 09:45 PM~17691956
> *I STILL GOT 3 SETS OF 1109'S FOR SALE. BUY ALL 3 AND THERE $8 A SET = $24 SHIPPED. $10 SEPARATE.
> *


I'll take these if you still have them. Hope it helps you economically too


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Jul 4 2010, 08:36 AM~17958085
> *I'll take these if you still have them. Hope it helps you economically too
> *


THANKS BOG! YOU GOT A PM!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:wave: DAMN 11 PAGES BACK!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Any progress? How's the job hunting going?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Sep 24 2010, 09:45 PM~18657025
> *Any progress?  How's the job hunting going?
> *


WHATS UP MIKE? YEAH I GOT A LIL PROGRESS ON MY 63 RAG. POSTING UP LATER TONIGHT. ALSO A FEW OTHER PROJECTS I DECIDED TO FINALLY FINISH. 

AS FAR AS THE JOB HUNTING GOES MAN ITS HARD OUT THERE!!! I'M TRYING TO FIND A JOB DOING WHAT I WAS DOING FOR THE LAST 13yrs. AUTOCAD DRAFTING. FOUND A FEW LOW PAYING JOBS BUT THEIR OVER 100 MILES ROUND TRIP! SO ITS NOT WORTH THE DRIVE FOR WHAT THEY WERE OFFERING TO PAY ME. ONLY REASON WHY I DONT GET A "WHATEVER" JOB (MEANING OUT OF MY PROFESSION) IS BECAUSE IF I DO I LOSE ALL THE WORK I DID REGARDING BUYING A HOUSE. I'D HAVE TO WAIT 2yrs TO REQUALIFY. IF I GET ANOTHER AUTOCAD JOB THEN I DONT HAVE TO WAIT. WE JUST START OFF WERE WE LEFT OFF. KIND OF DUMB IF YOU ASK ME BUT THATS WELLS FARGOS POLICY.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep your head, homie. Everything will fall into place.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Sep 24 2010, 11:14 PM~18657530
> *Keep your head, homie. Everything will fall into place.
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2010, 10:56 PM~18657115
> *WHATS UP MIKE? YEAH I GOT A LIL PROGRESS ON MY 63 RAG. POSTING UP LATER TONIGHT. ALSO A FEW OTHER PROJECTS I DECIDED TO FINALLY FINISH.
> 
> AS FAR AS THE JOB HUNTING GOES MAN ITS HARD OUT THERE!!! I'M TRYING TO FIND A JOB DOING WHAT I WAS DOING FOR THE LAST 13yrs. AUTOCAD DRAFTING. FOUND A FEW LOW PAYING JOBS BUT THEIR OVER 100 MILES ROUND TRIP! SO ITS NOT WORTH THE DRIVE FOR WHAT THEY WERE OFFERING TO PAY ME. ONLY REASON WHY I DONT GET A "WHATEVER" JOB (MEANING OUT OF MY PROFESSION) IS BECAUSE IF I DO I LOSE ALL THE WORK I DID REGARDING BUYING A HOUSE. I'D HAVE TO WAIT 2yrs TO REQUALIFY. IF I GET ANOTHER AUTOCAD JOB THEN I DONT HAVE TO WAIT. WE JUST START OFF WERE WE LEFT OFF. KIND OF DUMB IF YOU ASK ME BUT THATS WELLS FARGOS POLICY.
> *


So your specialized in autocad? I wish I was an experted in that area...you can create so many custom parts with that program.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 25 2010, 01:06 AM~18657785
> *So your specialized in autocad? I wish I was an experted in that area...you can create so many custom parts with that program.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin: YEAH I'VE CREATED PLAQUES FOR CAR CLUBS, CUSTOM PARTS, DESIGNS FOR PHOTOETCHING. EVEN THE KNOCKOFFS KB TRIED TO CUT. ITS A BAD ASS PROGRAM.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18659824
> *:yes:  :biggrin: YEAH I'VE CREATED PLAQUES FOR CAR CLUBS, CUSTOM PARTS, DESIGNS FOR PHOTOETCHING. EVEN THE KNOCKOFFS KB TRIED TO CUT. ITS A BAD ASS PROGRAM.
> *


That sounds fun ! I've been lookin for a program like that.

Good luck on the job searchin' bro, I've been searchin' for over a year now, and still nothing in my profession either. :angry:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 25 2010, 01:18 PM~18659824
> *:yes:  :biggrin: YEAH I'VE CREATED PLAQUES FOR CAR CLUBS, CUSTOM PARTS, DESIGNS FOR PHOTOETCHING. EVEN THE KNOCKOFFS KB TRIED TO CUT. ITS A BAD ASS PROGRAM.
> *


Why not design custom model car parts or is it the lack of time that gets in the way?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2010, 11:56 PM~18657115
> *WHATS UP MIKE? YEAH I GOT A LIL PROGRESS ON MY 63 RAG. POSTING UP LATER TONIGHT. ALSO A FEW OTHER PROJECTS I DECIDED TO FINALLY FINISH.
> 
> AS FAR AS THE JOB HUNTING GOES MAN ITS HARD OUT THERE!!! I'M TRYING TO FIND A JOB DOING WHAT I WAS DOING FOR THE LAST 13yrs. AUTOCAD DRAFTING. FOUND A FEW LOW PAYING JOBS BUT THEIR OVER 100 MILES ROUND TRIP! SO ITS NOT WORTH THE DRIVE FOR WHAT THEY WERE OFFERING TO PAY ME. ONLY REASON WHY I DONT GET A "WHATEVER" JOB (MEANING OUT OF MY PROFESSION) IS BECAUSE IF I DO I LOSE ALL THE WORK I DID REGARDING BUYING A HOUSE. I'D HAVE TO WAIT 2yrs TO REQUALIFY. IF I GET ANOTHER AUTOCAD JOB THEN I DONT HAVE TO WAIT. WE JUST START OFF WERE WE LEFT OFF. KIND OF DUMB IF YOU ASK ME BUT THATS WELLS FARGOS POLICY.
> *



where are all the pics at fred :biggrin: and keep ya head up bro hope you find something soon


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

same with you and yours, Bro


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I GOT A QUICK QUESTION BECAUSE I CAN'T REMEMBER THE ANSWER. CAN YOU USE AIRCRAFT REMOVER ON RESIN? I KNOW FOR SURE IT WILL MELT PLASTIC QUICK. BUT RESIN WITHSTANDS MORE CHEMICALS. :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 29 2010, 07:42 PM~19452812
> *I GOT A QUICK QUESTION BECAUSE I CAN'T REMEMBER THE ANSWER. CAN YOU USE AIRCRAFT REMOVER ON RESIN? I KNOW FOR SURE IT WILL MELT PLASTIC QUICK. BUT RESIN WITHSTANDS MORE CHEMICALS. :biggrin:
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO you dont it will rubberize the body


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 29 2010, 06:52 PM~19452922
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  you dont it will rubberize the body
> *


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT WASN'T SURE!! THANKS HOMIE! THEN THE PURPLE BATH IT GOES!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 29 2010, 05:01 PM~19453001
> *THATS WHAT I THOUGHT BUT WASN'T SURE!! THANKS HOMIE! THEN THE PURPLE BATH IT GOES!
> *


i think only the yellow can easyoff.....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2010, 07:04 PM~19453025
> *i think only the yellow can easyoff.....
> *


OH REALLY? I THOUGHT YOU COULD USE CASTROL SUPER CLEAN ON RESIN??? SEE ITS BEEN A MINUTE SO I NEED TO FIND OUT.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 29 2010, 08:09 PM~19453070
> *OH REALLY? I THOUGHT YOU COULD USE CASTROL SUPER CLEAN ON RESIN??? SEE ITS BEEN A MINUTE SO I NEED TO FIND OUT.
> *


 :yes: thats the info i got to IV life....i havent tried it yet though


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

I use the Castrol on resin. Just have to be careful and not leave it in too long.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Dec 29 2010, 07:34 PM~19453337
> *I use the Castrol on resin. Just have to be careful and not leave it in too long.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS PRIDE!! I'LL TEST A FEW SMALL RESIN "JUNK" I GOT.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

A homeboy how did you do the undercarriage do you send it to get chromed or wat


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Dec 29 2010, 10:18 PM~19455138
> *A homeboy how did you do the undercarriage do you send it to get chromed or wat
> *


YEAH HOMIE I SEND IT OUT TO CHROMETECH USA OUT IN WISCONSIN. A LITTLE PRICEY BUT YOU CAN'T BEAT SILVER PAINT TO CHROME!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

break out pics of the new shit u workin on.... :biggrin: i know u got some clean stuff u workin on


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKING FOR A 61 RAG FOR A CUSTOMER PROJECT!!! ANYBODY HAVE ONE FOR SALE?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 6 2011, 03:39 PM~19523156
> *LOOKING FOR A 61 RAG FOR A CUSTOMER PROJECT!!! ANYBODY HAVE ONE FOR SALE?
> *


trade ya for a hardtop :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK PM ME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I need a Pinstriper!! Got a project I need some lines on :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

What up homies? I got a quick question. I know some of you guys have used that new Testors One Coat Lacquer already and I just used it on a 1/64 diecast project but It didnt really dry shiny. I mean it has a little gloss but not nearly what I want. So my question is, do you still have to shoot the One Coat Clear on it? I followed directions and laid down several thin coats to get that "wet" look but it just didnt do it. I haven't painted with a can in years!! Normally the airbrush would've been used. Just wanted to try this stuff out.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 4 2011, 12:31 AM~20253135
> *What up homies? I got a quick question. I know some of you guys have used that new Testors One Coat Lacquer already and I just used it on a 1/64 diecast project but It didnt really dry shiny. I mean it has a little gloss but not nearly what I want. So my question is, do you still have to shoot the One Coat Clear on it? I followed directions and laid down several thin coats to get that "wet" look but it just didnt do it. I haven't painted with a can in years!! Normally the airbrush would've been used. Just wanted to try this stuff out.
> *


 you know alot more than I do,, but I am pretty much divorced from anything testers!
got pictures?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

haha...cool. yeah let me upload them.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ive used alot of the testors i coat paint, yes it dulls when it dries, and yes you have to use the 1 coat clear, but i never use 1 coat! always use multiple!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The one shot paint colors lay down nicely, but you do have to use clear. They also say you dont' need primer, but I use primer with it. The One Shot clear sucks also...just use the gun.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe laydown like 2 coats, wetsand smooth, then add another 2. thats what i do with can clears :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Can clear. :tears: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 4 2011, 02:31 AM~20253135
> *What up homies? I got a quick question. I know some of you guys have used that new Testors One Coat Lacquer already and I just used it on a 1/64 diecast project but It didnt really dry shiny. I mean it has a little gloss but not nearly what I want. So my question is, do you still have to shoot the One Coat Clear on it? I followed directions and laid down several thin coats to get that "wet" look but it just didnt do it. I haven't painted with a can in years!! Normally the airbrush would've been used. Just wanted to try this stuff out.
> *


You need to apply some clear to it to make it pop.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2011, 11:31 PM~20253135
> *What up homies? I got a quick question. I know some of you guys have used that new Testors One Coat Lacquer already and I just used it on a 1/64 diecast project but It didnt really dry shiny. I mean it has a little gloss but not nearly what I want. So my question is, do you still have to shoot the One Coat Clear on it? I followed directions and laid down several thin coats to get that "wet" look but it just didnt do it. I haven't painted with a can in years!! Normally the airbrush would've been used. Just wanted to try this stuff out.
> *





> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 3 2011, 11:37 PM~20253151
> *haha...cool. yeah let me upload them.
> *


 :wow: did anyone notice something? 

he didn't TYPE IN CAPITOL FONTS  








:biggrin: must be the CAN CLEAR getting to him.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 4 2011, 02:00 PM~20256875
> *:wow: did anyone notice something?
> 
> he didn't TYPE IN CAPITOL FONTS
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2011, 11:29 AM~20254962
> *The one shot paint colors lay down nicely, but you do have to use clear.  They also say you dont' need primer, but I use primer with it.  The One Shot clear sucks also...just use the gun.....
> *


The secret with that is to decant it and shoot it through an airbrush.  It can mess up bad straight from the can.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys!!! Like I said I just wanted to try this out since a lot of ppl had used it. I got regular clear that I'll shoot thru my airbrush instead of the One Coat. :biggrin: 

Here's what I sprayed. Cheap $3 1/64 rig from Big Lots. Stripped the cab, sleeper & rear fenders. Frame is green plastic. Added Diecat Promotions wheels & tires. Some new lil adventure I've gotten into.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro.... Ive never had any issues using the One Coat Clear... Do multiple coats and be prepared to use most of the can of clear before youre done...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 4 2011, 07:46 PM~20258633
> *Thanks for all the comments guys!!! Like I said I just wanted to try this out since a lot of ppl had used it. I got regular clear that I'll shoot thru my airbrush instead of the One Coat.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's what I sprayed. Cheap $3 1/64 rig from Big Lots. Stripped the cab, sleeper & rear fenders. Frame is green plastic. Added Diecat Promotions wheels & tires. Some new lil adventure I've gotten into.
> ...


thats koo !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Does anybody have any 62' impala skirts for sale? I need a set or 2!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 8 2011, 04:15 AM~20506563
> *Does anybody have any 62' impala skirts for sale? I need a set or 2!!  :biggrin:
> *


you want me to make you a set or 2 ? i have the AMT body and the REVELL body so let me know Fred and i'll get to work when i get home tuesday !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 8 2011, 09:01 AM~20507514
> *you  want  me  to  make  you  a  set  or  2  ?  i  have  the  AMT  body  and  the  REVELL  body  so  let  me  know Fred  and  i'll  get  to  work  when  i  get  home  tuesday  !
> *


Yeah man if you don't mind!! Thats cool with me. I actually needed a set for the AMT rag & Revell HT. Thanks man hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 8 2011, 02:15 AM~20506563
> *Does anybody have any 62' impala skirts for sale? I need a set or 2!!  :biggrin:
> *



U eva used the ones i made u?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 9 2011, 08:38 AM~20513914
> *U eva used the ones i made u?
> *


yeah I got those painted for a rag thats almost done too. I like 62s's and 60's thats why I've got projects of each..lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20515447
> *yeah I got those painted for a rag thats almost done too. I like 62s's and 60's thats why I've got projects of each..lol
> *


Pics or it didn't happen..... :biggrin: Would love to see some progress in this thread...we are missing it?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 9 2011, 02:00 PM~20515447
> *yeah I got those painted for a rag thats almost done too. I like 62s's and 60's thats why I've got projects of each..lol
> *


 :biggrin: great!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Whats up guys? Been a minute since I posted anything on a build so I decided to finally foil my caprice. Should have it done tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2011, 09:20 PM~20596952
> *Whats up guys? Been a minute since I posted anything on a build so I decided to finally foil my caprice. Should have it done tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats puuuurtty!!! what are you doing with the "cowl" pice thats not painted?! cutting out for goodies?!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks! Nah I'll spray it when I spray the chassis. Not going crazy with this one. Just trying to finish something.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Beautiful paint.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20597009
> *Thanks! Nah I'll spray it when I spray the chassis. Not going crazy with this one. Just trying to finish something.
> *


  well do it up bro! there's a lot of starting and not finishing thread wide!! :happysad: on a good side note....since i aint seen you in there in a while...random off has been a happy smiley place lately?! :biggrin: hopefully it spreads model car thread wide?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2011, 09:20 PM~20596952
> *Whats up guys? Been a minute since I posted anything on a build so I decided to finally foil my caprice. Should have it done tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a beautiful glasshouse bro....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn foiling this caprice is a good one!! Didn't realize how small these "mouldings" are! More of a pain than I thought but its coming along nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20597051
> *Beautiful paint.
> *


Thanks MD!! and the rest of you guys for the compliments! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Can I have it?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2011, 09:20 PM~20596952
> *Whats up guys? Been a minute since I posted anything on a build so I decided to finally foil my caprice. Should have it done tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 damm that's bad.. sweet clean lines..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn I need to get a few sets of Mando's rims & tires for my PE spokes!! Looks sick!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20607724
> *Damn I need to get a few sets of Mando's rims & tires for my PE spokes!! Looks sick!
> 
> 
> ...


What spokes are those?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

The 64 I picked up from 408 awhile back and I think there Herb Deeks spokes.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20607724
> *Damn I need to get a few sets of Mando's rims & tires for my PE spokes!! Looks sick!
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking clean homie! :wow: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :420:  :drama:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks killer homie..... u gonna try to foil the side molding with color insert?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 20 2011, 08:20 PM~20596952
> *Whats up guys? Been a minute since I posted anything on a build so I decided to finally foil my caprice. Should have it done tonight.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ABOUT TIME U DID SUMTHING TO IT FRED :biggrin: 

CAN I HAVE IT :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 23 2011, 10:10 PM~20616024
> *looks killer homie..... u gonna try to foil the side molding with color insert?
> *


Nah I kind of rubbed thru the paint a little bit when I was polishing it out so Its going to be all foiled I think.

BigDog...sure I'll trade you for 5 sets of your 13's w/ tires!! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Does anybody by chance have a 76 caprice PE kit for sale? If not I'll just order one.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah that's looking good. Nice tight work with the BMF for sure


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Well since I'm foiling the glasshouse I thought I'd pull this out and foil it too! Don't know why my camera doesn't capture the true colors but its a lot nicer in person!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice to you out on the bench Fred !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2011, 05:18 PM~20628594
> *Nice  to  you  out  on the  bench  Fred !
> *


Thanks homie!! I don't know why I was in such a LONG building funk man! But feels good to actually be working on my rides again! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn it!!!!!! fred is at it looking good homie im in love with the ghouse


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20628437
> *Well since I'm foiling the glasshouse I thought I'd pull this out and foil it too! Don't know why my camera doesn't capture the true colors but its a lot nicer in person!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a beautiful glass of root beer!!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry for all the pics but I wanted to take some better outside pics so you could see the REAL color of it. I call it MAROON 5. Last pic shows the fuzzi fur that matches the closest. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang man what a sweet build !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2011, 11:42 PM~20637219
> *Sorry for all the pics but I wanted to take some better outside pics so you could see the REAL color of it. I call it MAROON 5. Last pic shows the fuzzi fur that matches the closest.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

It's ok. Give you $20 for it. 






J/k. Color fits it good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 26 2011, 11:42 PM~20637219
> *Sorry for all the pics but I wanted to take some better outside pics so you could see the REAL color of it. I call it MAROON 5. Last pic shows the fuzzi fur that matches the closest.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: That's beautiful bro! I Love the color, and the  Chrome  Cant wait to see this one bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Fred, how many full chrome kits do you have sitting there waiting to be built with the kit? I'm gonna start doing that....just sending out and having the chrome done so it's ready when I am.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks homies for the compliments!!

MKD I have (2) 63's, (1) 65 for one above, (2) 70 MC's I believe, (1) 61 for "Lil Dreamer", (1) 80's Revell caddy, (2) Revell 58's. So 9 total. Believe it or not Mike all except the 58's & 80 fleetwood kits are all OG JC's Finique Chrome!! When Johnny was doing it I got those others chromed for $12 a kit!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Must be nice...Chrome Tech is awesome, but it can get pricey.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 27 2011, 02:28 PM~20642319
> *Must be nice...Chrome Tech is awesome, but it can get pricey.
> *


Ah hell yeah!! Chrome Techs the shit!! This chrome I swear is equal if not better than Chrome Tech and for as old as it is it looks like I got it yesturday!!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Glad to see u active Fred! Get that 65 done! Looks good!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Smallz! Feels good to be back into it again. :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. Who's gonna finish a build first? Fred or Marcus?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 28 2011, 08:30 PM~20649132
> *Damn. Who's gonna finish a build first? Fred or Marcus?
> *


Funny chump! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 09:10 PM~20649289
> *Funny chump! :biggrin:
> *


Go back and have another drink. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Well Homies here's another oldie but goodie that I decided to finish foiling up and finish. That makes 3 rides in the works and thats it until their finished!! trying to foil this interior is a bitch because of the thinly molded detail. I have a PE detail kit for all the emblems, trim etc. Just have to polish it up before I put them on. Body obviously is not cleared but the chassis is and as you know with this OG Amt kit the suspension is already chromed out!! As before sorry for all the pics but let me introduce you to "SOUTHSIDE BLUES"


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 29 2011, 05:32 AM~20650337
> *Well Homies here's another oldie but goodie that I decided to finish foiling up and finish. That makes 3 rides in the works and thats it until their finished!! trying to foil this interior is a bitch because of the thinly molded detail. I have a PE detail kit for all the emblems, trim etc. Just have to polish it up before I put them on. Body obviously is not cleared but the chassis is and as you know with this OG Amt kit the suspension is already chromed out!! As before sorry for all the pics but let me introduce you to "SOUTHSIDE BLUES"
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: SICKNESS RIGHT HERE LOCO :boink:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 29 2011, 04:32 AM~20650337
> *Well Homies here's another oldie but goodie that I decided to finish foiling up and finish. That makes 3 rides in the works and thats it until their finished!! trying to foil this interior is a bitch because of the thinly molded detail. I have a PE detail kit for all the emblems, trim etc. Just have to polish it up before I put them on. Body obviously is not cleared but the chassis is and as you know with this OG Amt kit the suspension is already chromed out!! As before sorry for all the pics but let me introduce you to "SOUTHSIDE BLUES"
> 
> 
> ...


 this 57 is shitty clean.. i am still way excited about your 65 drop... those cars
are going to kill em when your done..


----------

